# Quick question on a review



## Arb (Jun 20, 2011)

I wrote an submitted a review of a timeshare, and I rec'd a notice that TUG got the review, but it's been a couple of weeks now, and it still is not on the reviews page.
How can I find out what happened to it.
I don't think I did anything wrong on the review!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2011)

review managers usually approve reviews on weekends, they are not posted instantly.

I show your review for shoreline is posted on the review page?


----------



## Arb (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thanks!*

It's there. Thank you.


----------

